# 12 Gallon Long - Converted to Dutch!



## forrestcook (Jan 25, 2008)

What is the benefit of a tissue culture? I've been out of the hobby for a while and this seems like a completely new thing to me. I never heard of it before and now it's everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

forrestcook said:


> What is the benefit of a tissue culture? I've been out of the hobby for a while and this seems like a completely new thing to me. I never heard of it before and now it's everywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're getting uncontaminated plants going with TC. They're grown in a cup and aren't exposed to algae, bacteria, snails, parasites, etc.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

(.) <-- the I'm following this thread dot.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

You can probably get a few more fish TBH. I would aim for maybe 12 CPDs and 10 Cories? Maybe go for a smaller Cory species, like the Pygmy Cories. You'll get better behaviour, especially from the CPDs in bigger numbers.
As for the scape if you want to take it to the next level, consider having a larger rock on the right side to be a focal point. 
Looks like you are off to a good start!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

I would recommend using dry ferts from nilocg instead of thrive, because you can manipulate each individual nutrient. Thrive is basically a premade dry fert. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Opare said:


> You can probably get a few more fish TBH. I would aim for maybe 12 CPDs and 10 Cories? Maybe go for a smaller Cory species, like the Pygmy Cories. You'll get better behaviour, especially from the CPDs in bigger numbers.
> As for the scape if you want to take it to the next level, consider having a larger rock on the right side to be a focal point.
> Looks like you are off to a good start!
> 
> ...


I thought about it, and still am thinking about it. Ill decide after I get my scape setup, flooded and in balance. Im in no hurry to stock with fish. I want to get parameters in check. The only reason I thought about just 6 CPD's is just to make the tank look bigger than what it is.. by having less fish. I also have 2 False Juili (sp) cats that have been with me ever since I started keeping fish, so add them into the mix.

As for rock, I am all out of it. I only have a couple smaller pieces, which really dont amount to anything and my LFS doesnt have any

Bump:


Mattb126 said:


> I would recommend using dry ferts from nilocg instead of thrive, because you can manipulate each individual nutrient. Thrive is basically a premade dry fert.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I do have dry ferts from GLA (Enough to last me a lifetime) just was thinking of trying something new and easier. I know I can make a solution from the GLA ferts, but I am horrible and figuring out what is missing, or if I need to add more or less. I know its like a trial and error.. but trying to find a balance absolutely sucks. Im just thinking that t he Thrive stuff, in my mind, 1 pump 3x a week and Im done just seems a lot easier.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Got my tissue culture package today from @SubstrateSource! Great plants, very healthy! Thanks again guys!

Set up the DSM and planted! Light is set from 9:00AM till 9:30PM (12.5 hours)

*Heres my plant haul:*









AR Mini, DHG, Monte Carlo, UG, & S Repens.

All planted and ready to go! Heres just a couple pictures from planting:

*Right side:*









*Left side:*









*Middle:*









*Finally the FTS! All sealed up and freshly misted!*









Wish me luck!


----------



## SubstrateSource (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice job! Keep us updated.


----------



## AquaPlants (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see that tank filled! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Just a weekly update. Im noticing some growth on all the plants. Its so hard not to fill the tank!! Patience is running thin!!

Here is the left side:









Right side:









Everything seems to be getting greener as well. Heres to another couple more weeks of testing my patience! Ive just been gathering some supplies and getting money together for some other stuff!

Wish me week 2 luck!


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Just to keep this up to date! Sorry I missed a week.. Was real busy with work and personal stuff going on.

Here is my 3 week update!

The plants are definitely filling in and getting bushier and bigger! The DHG, is still slacking, though Ive heard it grows slower emersed than immersed. I dunno.. its not dead so that a good thing!

Still holding on from filling it! Once I fill it, Ill start growing BBA and other algae on all the plants =p. Heres some updates.. Just 2 pictures.

Left side:









Right side:









Great progression so far!!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

DHG is one of those plants that will be slow to start, but then growth just gets out of control after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Opare said:


> DHG is one of those plants that will be slow to start, but then growth just gets out of control after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope your right when I fill it soon! I want it to be out of control :grin2:


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Well.. after a long time away, Ive had some issues.

While I was on about week 6 or 7 of my DSM, I was hoping to fill my tank July 4th weekend. Well, upon opening my tank up for some air exchange and misting, I was so excited to go to bed that I completely forgot about the saran wrap. I woke up in the morning to an open air tank, plants were all shriveled up, looking like death. I was really bummed and pissed off since I spent all that time waiting.

Well since doing that, I gave it about 3 days and eventually stated seeing what I believe was mold? I wasnt sure, so I filled the tank that night and its been up and running for about a week. I need to get my CAL Aqua Labs X1s intake since the Eheim one is too big. Anyone have any intakes (FS$?)

So here are some pictures that I just took.. literally 15 minutes ago. Surprisingly, everything is looking good, and bouncing back from all the dead leaves and whatever happened. Enjoy!


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

The links of the images are broken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Willcooper said:


> The links of the images are broken
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe now? I havent done anything different from all the other pictures. They show up on all my browsers. Im using Imgur the (BB Code)..


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

working for me!


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Its been awhile since Ive updated. 

From the last time since Ive posted, Ive made some changes and now know where I want to go with my tank. Im going to try dutch! 

A couple days after filling the tank I started noticing a little plug of UG turning white and transparent. OK, fine, its just transitioning. Well a couple days later after coming home from work, nearly 75% of it was "transitioning" and by that I mean withered away / dead. I ripped it all out that night and tossed it, along with the rocks on the right hand side. Also while doing that, my Monte Carlo was also not looking good and tossed that as well. Took out the S Repens, trimmed those up and replanted those. 

The day after that I went to the LFS and picked up some Rotala Rotundafolia to plant where the UG was. It took off.. its been almost a week and a half and Ive had to trim it 4 times, usually just replanting the tops and tossing the bottoms.

Ive also picked up some L Cardinalis, Red Narrow Leaf Ludwigia, Cabomba and Pogo. Erectus. Everything is growing in and looking amazing! I will eventually rip out all of the DHG and sell it, trim up and sell some of the AR Mini's, and try to sell all of the Seiryu stone. Im trying to do a big plant haul, but every time I go to order something is out of stock. GRR! Anyways... Here is the progression so far! 

Enjoy!

Bump:








As you can see.. it wasnt looking to good.









It was slowly coming along!









The Rotala really loved the tanks conditions.. this was the day after planting.









AR Mini's are looking great!

*Heres the progress pictures:*

DSM









Couple days after filling









Current status as of 2 days ago!


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Trying to get more plants and sell stuff before I go on vacation next week. Ive seen a lot of dutch style tanks, usually a lot bigger than mine of course, but my plant addiction is real. The right side has the looks and layout I think so far and I have some plans with the AR Mini and left side. 

Any tips for a dutch style? Im trying to either trade a light I had on my 20 long for a 36" Fugeray Planted+ or a T5 fixture (maybe T5HO) off eBay. Most dutch style tanks Ive seen have those fixtures.

Heres hoping for the best!


----------



## Granberry (Jul 31, 2017)

My heart broke for you on the 4th of July weekend when you left the wrap off!! But it looks like things have recovered beautifully! Things have progressed at warp speed in the past years since I left the hobby. It is amazing how beautiful things can be. I look forward to seeing your tank progress! 

BTW, the vendor my LFS uses is trying to get rid of all of their Mr. Aqua tanks because the owner died, and his children want to liquidate. They are selling things at really low prices, and I have to tell myself not to jump in with both feet again, that other companies make rimless tanks just as nice nowadays (including Aquamaxx). This hobby is so easy to pour money into!


----------



## Pluke (Jun 17, 2017)

Tank looks awesome! I was considering getting the exact tank you have. Now I want one even more..


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Pluke said:


> Tank looks awesome! I was considering getting the exact tank you have. Now I want one even more..


Just do it :grin2:

I love this tank.. Its small, maintenance takes me around 30 mins every Sunday (1 hour if Im trimming and replanting). Everything can be done with a 5 gallon bucket, half a sponge, and a pair of long tweezers. I never touch the water anymore lol its awesome


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

forrestcook said:


> What is the benefit of a tissue culture? I've been out of the hobby for a while and this seems like a completely new thing to me. I never heard of it before and now it's everywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tissue culture is growing a plant in a sterile environment from a single cell or a cluster of cells(scraped from an existing plant). This process resets the plants genetic code ridding it of pathogens and growing a perfect, clean plant in a safe, sterile, stable setting. That is why in our hobby and agriculture as a whole tissue culture plants are the best you can get.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Everything is still going great. I am still in the process of trying to sell of some/most of my AR Mini's and DHG so I can start turning this tank into an attempted 'dutch' layout to try and solve my plant addiction. 

Ive added 3 Oto's about 2 weeks ago (Got caught up with vacation and time off) and they've been doing great. Thats the only livestock I have for now since Im more concentrated on plants and overall looks of my tank. The plants I have love the conditions. Ive been dosing with NilocG's Thrive since Ive filled the tank, and there is no algae what so ever other than near the substrate on the glass. Ive noticed that since using NilocG's line, there is no weird algae anywhere. If I would use the EI method, I probably would have a huge amount of BBA or some other kind of algae and would be discouraged to keep going.

Ive had to trim the plants 3 times already.. and that feels so good. Ive never had to trim my other previous tanks that many time in a month. I hope to continue this trend since I dont mind doing maintenance. 

*Here is just a plant list for now:*
- AR Mini
- Cabomba
- DHG - Belem
- Lobelia Cardinalis
- Pogostemon Erectus
- Red Narrow Leaf Ludwigia
- Rotala Rotundafolia
- Staurogyne Repens


*Here is what I am looking to get..*
- Ammania Bonsai
- Ammania Gracilis
- Bacopa Carolina Red
- Blyxa Japonica
- Crypt Flamingo
- Downoi
- Dwarf Sag - True
- Elatine Triandra
- Eusteralis Stellata
- Hygrophilia 'Kompackt'
- Hydro SP Japan
- Limnophilia Aromatica 'Mini'
- Ludwigia Inclinata
- Ranunculus Inundatus
- Red Tiger Lotus
- Rotala h’ra
- Rotala Wallichii

1 other plant.. I want to get the coolest looking Buce. I know nothing about these plants except the grow like Anubias. Any recommendations? Colorwise? 

Thats my plant list that I wish.. and will have most of them hopefully.

As always, Ill continue to update!


----------



## el-grunto (Feb 6, 2014)

freshestemo412 said:


> 1 other plant.. I want to get the coolest looking Buce. I know nothing about these plants except the grow like Anubias. Any recommendations? Colorwise?


Arrogant Blue is probably my favorite but Pinky Lady is a close runner up. Check out Buceplant for a large selection. They often have a lot of plants out of stock though as their Buce stock seems to get bought up within a couple days of restocking.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

el-grunto said:


> Arrogant Blue is probably my favorite but Pinky Lady is a close runner up. Check out Buceplant for a large selection. They often have a lot of plants out of stock though as their Buce stock seems to get bought up within a couple days of restocking.


Thats the place I will be placing my order from! Im trying to gather all my plant species I want and just do 1 big order instead of multiple little ones. Thank you!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

freshestemo412 said:


> *Here is what I am looking to get..*
> - Blyxa Japonica
> - Eusteralis Stellata
> - Ranunculus Inundatus
> ...


I can provide these, let me know or PM.
Just completed a big trim within the past week.
With extras!


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Maryland Guppy said:


> I can provide these, let me know or PM.
> Just completed a big trim within the past week.
> With extras!


Hmmmm... Could you PM me with prices and some pictures? I may be interested!>


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Tomorrow I'll get some pics.

I hate to throw this stuff away if someone can use it.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Place an order on Friday with BucePlant. Just a small order, since I have some other plants coming from some other hobbyists from another forum. Here is what I ordered so far.

- Ammania Gracilis
- Bacopa Caroliniana Red 
- Eusteralis Stellata
- Red Tiger Lotus
- Rotala Wallichiii

Also order Buce to try. Arrogant Blue, since a user recommended it on here and I heard it might give off a little shade of blue, so I figured why not?

Other plants I have coming are in small bunches (3-5 crowns and trimmings):

- Downoi
- Dwarf Sag
- Limnophilia Aromatic 'Mini'
- Staurogyne Porto Velho

After these are planted, Im going to try and get my hands on some Crypt 'Flamingo' and Ludwigia sp. 'White'.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Well, on top of all those plants I have just ordered.. I have ordered more.

Yes the plant addiction is real. Thanks to Bartohog for having his listing (right place right time) I found all the plants I was looking for. Spoke with him, got everything setup, and had a very smooth transaction. 

Here is what I got:

Tonnia Fluviatilis

Ranunculus Inundatus

Hygrophila Pinnatifida

Elatine Triandra

Synogonanthus Belem

Now the hard part.. Waiting for everything to come in!

Ill do a little plant haul with everything I receive, which should be within the next couple days!


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Went though all of the plants I plan to have in this tank. Plants that I have ordered, bought off here and other forums, which all should arrive by Friday, just in time for the weekend. 24 species in total!


Ammania Gracilis
AR Mini
Arrogant Blue Buce
Bacopa Carolina 'Red'
Blyxa Japonica
Crypt Undalata
Downoi
Dwarf Sag
Elatine Triandra
Eusteralis Stellata
Hygrophilia Pinnitifida
Limnophilia Aromatica 'Mini'
Limnophilia Aromatica 'Vietnam'
Lobelia Cardinalis
Ludwigia Arcuata
Pogostemon Erectus
Ranunculus Inundatus
Red Tiger Lotus
Rotala Rotundafolia
Rotala Wallichi
Staurogyne 'Porto Velho'
Staurogyne Repens
Synogonathus Belem
Tonina Fluviatilis

After all this is planted, Id like to get 2 more species, but down the road. Im in no rush after planting.

- Crypt 'Flamingo' 
- Ludwigia sp 'White'


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Another update!

All my plants came in from a couple users on here and as well as other forums and businesses. I wasnt to happy with what I received from the business side of things as you can see in the pictures below:

*This was my Bacopa I ordered:*









*Here is the Rotala Wallichii:*









As you can see they didnt look to great, but I got in contact with them and got everything sorted out.

The plants I received from a member on here were flawless. Some stress from shipping, but they will bounce back. Nice green, with color, looking plants. I have since ordered a couple more, which should be here hopefully early next week.

Here is what I am working with. These pictures were taken tonight right after planting. 










*This one is my favorite shot:*



























*Here are some side, through the tank views:*



















*Top down:*











Ive never been happier and I hope it stays this way and everything starts to flourish!:grin2:


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the dimensions on that tank. Plants look happy.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Chizpa305 said:


> Love the dimensions on that tank. Plants look happy.


Thank you! Yeah I love the dimensions. Everything is so quick and easy now. Water changes and maintenance takes about 30 minutes. Now.. ehh lol maybe an hour but its worth it. I got most of the plants in the mail a couple days ago so I hope everything turns out great!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Fresh, thanks for the reply on the Sat+ Club thread. It's been a while since I've been back in the hobby! Thinking of adding a 12g long to my collection and your tank is look great! It's good to see the non-pro Sat+ doing well on this tank. I skimmed through your journal, are you adding another light? Or sticking to the one? Dang, what did you do with all the UG? I want this plant again! LOL


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Brian,

Thank you! Yeah I love this tank. I have always seen them and they always look so nice. So I decided to give it a shot. I didnt go PRO because I figured it anything came about with this tank that it would be easy to solve since the majority of people I have searched have the LED+, so they could lend some insight on their lighting situation. I dont plan to add another light.. but I would like to try either a T5, T5HO, or the Finnex FugeRAY Planted+.

As for the UG, since that patch started melting, it all went to hell real fast. I just ripped it out, tossed it, and threw in Rotala. Good luck with your UG! haha




Brian_Cali77 said:


> Hey Fresh, thanks for the reply on the Sat+ Club thread. It's been a while since I've been back in the hobby! Thinking of adding a 12g long to my collection and your tank is look great! It's good to see the non-pro Sat+ doing well on this tank. I skimmed through your journal, are you adding another light? Or sticking to the one? Dang, what did you do with all the UG? I want this plant again! LOL


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Are you still running this tank? If so, how is it now of days?


----------

